# Internal Arts in Buffao / Western NY



## webbsj (Jul 13, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an Internal Arts school in Western NY?  I'm considering relocating to Western NY.  I've been studying Chen style Taiji and would love to continue my learning.

Thanks!


----------

